# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Удаленный рабочий стол через интернет - как лучше?

## goacher

Каким образом лучше сделать удалянный рабочий стел через интернет, чтобы было максимально безопасно?
Спасибо за советы

----------


## Murs92

скажу что TeamViwer, а так если знаешь Radmin >?

----------


## Пол_Кило_Банан

TV и Radmin, поддерживаю.

----------


## mvs.adms

OpenVPN + TightVNC

----------

tureckiy (06.03.2016)

----------


## AndyPanda

Смотря, что в наличии.Если статический ип-шник, то обыкновенный RDP прокинутый на нестандартный порт, и фильр по мак-адресу...
если кроме этого нужно защититься от перехвата трафика, от VPN(OpenVPN),

----------


## ITHELP21.ru

> Каким образом лучше сделать удалянный рабочий стел через интернет, чтобы было максимально безопасно?
> Спасибо за советы


Безопаснее без сторонних приложений по RDP.
http://ithelp21.ru/udalennoe-podklyu...rdp-port-3389/

----------


## Katya6131

> При использовании удаленного рабочего стола перестал нормально работать ноут. Одно письмо грузит минут 10, одновременно два файла Excel открыть уже является огромной проблемой. почему так случилось? от чего это может зависеть?


может переустановить надо?

----------


## life_tmb

есть ещё "RMS Удаленный доступ" аналог тимвьювера. позволяет работать даже с включенным UAC , чего не позволяет тим и блокирует сеанс

----------

